# Help with follistatin 344!!!! Please Help!!!



## pywell89 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm completely new to this forum, and while I am very much into my fitness I must say my knowledge of supplements and advanced techniques are very limited!

I am not a body builder but a fighter (mma middleweight 184lbs). I spend a lot of time on strength and conditioning and after hearing about myostatin i'm curious to understand if there are ways I could improve my gain with more advanced supplement use.

From what i've been reading if i want serious gains in strength and size then follistatin 344 is the way to go. The only problem is I know nothing about this product. I mean I have read tons of posts on the stuff but there are still some key things I dont understand.

Firstly how do you administer it? I understand with injection, but how? I know that sounds dumb but if someone could really break it down for me that would be great.

My other major query is that when i looked on the EP website it says that these chemicals are not for human consumption, if that is the case then is buying them for that illegal?

I want to understand everything I can about this product before i even entertain the idea of trying it out, so any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## gunnar31656 (Oct 3, 2011)

Im very interested as well. The only studies I've seen have been on rats. I think ill wait till other rats have tried this one out


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 3, 2011)

I will get into this more in a bit,

But for your situation follistatin is not the way to go, it will help with muscle growth yes, but it does cause collegean degeneration and may actually cause you an injury.

My advice would be GH manipulators , GHRP's along side any GHRH would be your ideal answer, are anabolics sanctioned in your league? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## brundel (Oct 3, 2011)

Follistatin is not your answer. "IF" you get real folli which is not likely it would probably cause more harm than good.
INstead try 
GHRP-2   100mcg 3 times daily 
+
CJC-1295  100mcg 3 times daily


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Follistatin*

It seems that follistatin does help with muscle growth, but it appears that it degrades the tendons.  Stronger muscles and weaker tendons are a bad recipe.  You can imagine what will happen if you strengthen your muscles, and weaken your tendons.  That snap, crackle, and pop won't be coming from your bowl of rice crispies.   But hey, you'll look good sitting in the audience watching those MMA matches in the audience with those big muscles.   

All kidding aside, these guys are giving you awesome advice with GHRP's and the CJC's.   Try it, you'll love them.  They will help you build muscle and it'll be high quality muscle.


----------



## TwisT (Oct 4, 2011)

Purchasing anything from our website is 100% legal. We operate a completely legitimate business. 

-T




pywell89 said:


> I'm completely new to this forum, and while I am very much into my fitness I must say my knowledge of supplements and advanced techniques are very limited!
> 
> I am not a body builder but a fighter (mma middleweight 184lbs). I spend a lot of time on strength and conditioning and after hearing about myostatin i'm curious to understand if there are ways I could improve my gain with more advanced supplement use.
> 
> ...


----------



## camthman (Oct 4, 2011)

brundel said:


> Follistatin is not your answer. "IF" you get real folli which is not likely it would probably cause more harm than good.
> INstead try
> GHRP-2   100mcg 3 times daily
> +
> CJC-1295  100mcg 3 times daily



x2.  I did this for about 3 months. Def worked. I used for recomp.


----------



## brundel (Oct 4, 2011)

On a side note.....if you have any concern at all about keeping a certain weight DO NOT GET GHRP-6....
I just did my morning 100mcg GHRP-6.....
I could barely wait to eat but I did...I was painfully hungry.
I just ate 12 eggs 6 waffles half a jar of peanut butter and 2 bowls of my Gf's cereal....
Keep in mind that my problem has always been that I cannot eat.
This shit is wicked.


----------

